# Carpal paw pad injury - advice please!



## Janno735078 (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi all! I'm new here, and a first time dog owner... hope someone can help please!
My energetic 1 yr old golden retriever sliced his carpal paw pad playing fetch yesterday. There was a big flap of thick skin and quite raw looking skin underneath. Today he managed to lose the flap of skin so the raw bit is exposed. It sounds and looks horrid, but he's not bothered by it unless you try to bandage it. He's managed to get all bandages / tubey grip off in no time so it's no use trying - causes him more distress anyway. So I'm just trying to keep it clean, washing his paw with salty water and rinsing after every time we've been outside. 
I was going to take him to the vets but they had no appointments today and dog seems happy enough. Not having come across this before, do I need to be more concerned or am I doing the right thing? I've read that hibiscrub is good but I'm afraid it might sting.


----------



## Emma Jayne (Apr 14, 2018)

My girl had an accident and sliced hers up and under not too long ago we had to take her to the vets and they had to stick her under and stitch her up then antibiotics just to be sure being very strict on cleaning and only going into the garden for a few weeks to try and minimise the risks of any germs from other dogs and animals, just keep a good eye just to be certain and see what the vets say when you get an appointment. Fingers crossed it's a nice and simple solution for you.


----------



## Emma Jayne (Apr 14, 2018)

A bit much but I also have pictures of her stitches and where it happened if you wanted to see the severity for comparison to yours I make it sound like a horror story but it was just precautions for her after being stitched up.


----------



## Janno735078 (Jul 2, 2018)

Haha I take pictures of stuff like that too, of my kids and dog. If you like! I'm not squeemish... thanks for your advice Emma Jayne. I shall keep a close eye on the wound. I've uploaded a photo of it but you can't see the raw bit under the flap.


----------



## Emma Jayne (Apr 14, 2018)

Janno735078 said:


> Haha I take pictures of stuff like that too, of my kids and dog. If you like! I'm not squeemish... thanks for your advice Emma Jayne. I shall keep a close eye on the wound. I've uploaded a photo of it but you can't see the raw bit under the flap.


Glad I'm not the only one haha and I shall find the photo for you now it doesn't look too bad by there my guess is as it starts healing that flap will probably fall off and every thing will grow back nice and healthy again.


----------



## Emma Jayne (Apr 14, 2018)

When she was stitched up

And now

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Magnum dog (Jun 9, 2018)

Janno735078 said:


> Hi all! I'm new here, and a first time dog owner... hope someone can help please!
> My energetic 1 yr old golden retriever sliced his carpal paw pad playing fetch yesterday. There was a big flap of thick skin and quite raw looking skin underneath. Today he managed to lose the flap of skin so the raw bit is exposed. It sounds and looks horrid, but he's not bothered by it unless you try to bandage it. He's managed to get all bandages / tubey grip off in no time so it's no use trying - causes him more distress anyway. So I'm just trying to keep it clean, washing his paw with salty water and rinsing after every time we've been outside.
> I was going to take him to the vets but they had no appointments today and dog seems happy enough. Not having come across this before, do I need to be more concerned or am I doing the right thing? I've read that hibiscrub is good but I'm afraid it might sting.


Get some cream from a reputable pet shop. Pad injuries are quite common, my girl had one just last week tho slightly worse cause she was limping. Wash with salt water a few times a day and put a sock on for walks so she doesn't get dirt in it. Their pads are basically shoes for dogs so if its injured, you'll have to keep it clesn for her till the pad returns to normal. They usually heal quickly


----------



## Janno735078 (Jul 2, 2018)

Emma Jayne said:


> When she was stitched up
> 
> And now
> View attachment 359465


Oh that looks way worse than my boy. Poor girl! Hope it heals up completely soon. Thanks for your tips x


----------



## Janno735078 (Jul 2, 2018)

Magnum dog said:


> Get some cream from a reputable pet shop. Pad injuries are quite common, my girl had one just last week tho slightly worse cause she was limping. Wash with salt water a few times a day and put a sock on for walks so she doesn't get dirt in it. Their pads are basically shoes for dogs so if its injured, you'll have to keep it clesn for her till the pad returns to normal. They usually heal quickly


Thank you for your advice. I've been rinsing with salt water like you say. Good job the weather's dry and warm atm so not so dirty. Just cannot keep any bandage or sock on my boy, but seem not to get that part of his leg mucky if he doesn't run around (easier said than done). Maybe coz he's a big dog so the carpal pad's higher off the ground. Anyway I'll keep checking...


----------



## Emma Jayne (Apr 14, 2018)

Janno735078 said:


> Oh that looks way worse than my boy. Poor girl! Hope it heals up completely soon. Thanks for your tips x


It's all ok now thankfully not even a scar left got fingers crossed for you xx


----------

